# Throwing the Cross when an Opponent is in an Opposite Stance to You!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay so your opponent is in an opposite stance to the one you are in.  When Boxing the Cross is then lined up to be thrown.    When do you like to throw your cross and what little factors are you looking for your opponent to do before you throw it?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

Myself one of the things I am looking for is during their movement when the initially place their front foot down and transfer the weight onto it.  That is an excellent time to strike when they cannot move quickly.


----------



## searcher (Jan 21, 2007)

In opposite I am thinking you are saying they have a left lead to my right lead or the opposite.   I fight left lead and if they are southpaw I throw the cross after I lean on their lead hand.   I palm it down and then throw the cross.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, by 'opposite' I'm thinking southpaw to my right-handed stance. I only use the cross when pretty sure he can't counter (cause I hate getting hit!). In this scenario, his lead hand (R) is gonna be very close (for a jab or hook) if I extend to throw a cross, and his back (L) hand is going to be waiting to block/counter if I lead with a cross. So, guess I would only use it against such oppnt if his feet were square to me; would then go for body.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 17, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay so your opponent is in an opposite stance to the one you are in. When Boxing the Cross is then lined up to be thrown. When do you like to throw your cross and what little factors are you looking for your opponent to do before you throw it?


 
Good question!

1. First, if a jab, or flurry of jabs, is successful and I have closed the distance, than a right cross is a great follow-up.

2. After a left-hook, whether successful or not, a cross is a good follow-up (perhapse even a necessary one).

3. When facing an unskilled opponent, a cross at either a lower or higher level than expected can be a great opening (and finishing) move.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Okay so your opponent is in an opposite stance to the one you are in. When Boxing the Cross is then lined up to be thrown. When do you like to throw your cross and what little factors are you looking for your opponent to do before you throw it?_


 I like to throw my cross after a feint,jab or another set up.
Another good time to throw a cross or a hook is after a counter or if your body moves in a way that puts you in an advatage to throw it. 
The little things of course are timing and distance(which is great to break or create with jabs)and body movement.The above are not the only means of throwing a cross different encouters will create different chances.


----------

